
Was Bitcoin Created by This International Drug Dealer? - esalazar
https://www.wired.com/story/was-bitcoin-created-by-this-international-drug-dealer-maybe/
======
blakesterz
Even though there's no good answers here, I still enjoyed reading this. It's
as much about the process and the hype as it is about trying to answer yes/no.
In the end he decides it's a maybe, and that's probably good enough for now.
It's a fun little piece.

------
lightweb
No, it's not Paul, but wouldn't it be ironic if it turned out that the
designer and architect of the original Bitcoin protocol was (partially)
responsible for putting him behind bars?

------
milesokeefe
My favorite part of this is that there's a clear reason for the Satoshi coins
to have never been spent. Like the article says, the only other theories that
allow for that are Satoshi being something like a nation-state.

------
segfaultbuserr
The speculation that Paul Le Roux (the developer of TrueCrypt's precursor E4M,
and the suspected coauthor of TrueCrypt) is Satoshi Nakamoto has a long
history, but ultimately many found that it was still unpersuasive.

------
deweller
Has anyone analyzed the coding style of E4M and compared it to the original
Bitcoin release?

Coding style may not be as unique to an individual as prose, but it would be
an interesting smoke test.

~~~
esalazar
They mention it in the article and couldn't come to any conclusions.

    
    
      I don't see anything that stands out as saying these couldn’t have been written by the same person (especially separated by a decade),” he wrote. “Nor do I see any similarity that wouldn’t also be true for many other authors and codebases. At a minimum, however, if they were written by the same person that person’s styles changed a lot (either due to time or intentionally hiding them).

~~~
deweller
Thanks. I hadn't gotten that far in the article yet. :)

------
HeyZuess
Another interesting article on this topic ....
[http://cryp7o.me/pujs9](http://cryp7o.me/pujs9)

